# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  La energía solar en Europa, tan potente como 100 nucleares

## termopar

> *La energía solar en Europa, tan potente como 100 nucleares*
> CARLOS FRESNEDA Corresponsal Londres
> 29/09/2016 03:13
> 
> Europa ha roto el techo de los 100 gigavatios de energía solar, mientras España se descuelga del carro de la fotovoltaica y sigue bajando enteros. «El viejo continente es la primera región en el mundo que alcanza esa cifra», recalca James Watson, director ejecutivo de SolarPower Europe. «Ninguna otra tecnología ha crecido tan rápido. Europa ha marcado el camino, pero Asia viene pisando muy fuerte y recogerá pronto el testigo». El nuevo récord de la solar equivale a la potencia de 100 centrales nucleares como la de Trillo, la más potente de España.
> 
> El viejo continente contaba en 2008 con apenas 5 gigavatios de energía solar. España se salió literalmente del mapa ese año y rondó el 40% de la potencia instalada en Europa, hasta llegar a codearse con el entonces campeón del mundo Alemania (superada el año pasado por China).
> 
> Ocho años después, la contribución total de nuestro país se queda en el 5%. De segunda potencia europea hemos pasado a ser quintos, superados (por este orden) por Italia, Reino Unido y Francia. La potencia instalada en las islas británicas, gracias en gran parte al know how español, supera ya los 10 gigavatios y prácticamente duplica los 5,4 de nuestro país, casi inalterables desde la arrancó la marcha atrás de las renovables.
> ...


Referencia: http://www.elmundo.es/ciencia/2016/0...6798b4658.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

> * La energía solar en Europa, tan potente como 100 nucleares*

----------


## termopar

Pues sí, reiremos juntos y con ganas, para una vez que se puede hacer. Jejeje 
Porque me imagino que se ríe dado que en el tiempo en el que se han montado esos 100 Gw solares, bueno, quizás algo menos pero pongamos 85 Gw, no ha dado tiempo ni siquiera a terminar las 2 únicas nucleares (si mal no recuerdo) que se están montando en Europa  occidental, la de alkiluoto en Finlandia y la de flamanville en Francia, lo cual da un neto de no más de 3 GW. Para mearse y no echar gota.
Es más, ni aunque se pusiese a comparar, como a usted le gusta, con la energía total que pudiese producir cada tecnología salen las cuentas. 
....vaya risas, si, jejeje.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Es más, ni aunque se pusiese a comparar, como a usted le gusta, con la energía total que pudiese producir cada tecnología salen las cuentas.


Qué va, para nada... ya que el autor del artículo cita la CN de Trillo:

100 GW nucleares como Trillo, al 86,7% de disponibilidad según el PRIS: 759,492 TWh/año.
100 GW solares, al 20% de disponibilidad en el mejor de los casos: 175,200 TWh/año

La energía nuclear produce cuatro veces más cantidad de energía. Demoledor.

- Mientras una es independiente de las condiciones meteorológicas, la otra no lo es.
- Mientras una produce energía de forma constante, la otra lo hace de forma variable, con los problemas que ello conlleva a la hora de ajustar la producción.
- Mientras que una produce las 24 horas del día, la otra sólo produce la mitad del día, mientras que por las noches apagón total.
- Mientras una da seguridad al sistema eléctrico de potencia, la otra hace todo lo contrario, provoca unos desequilibrios tremendos.
- Mientas una es capaz de regular y mantener estable la frecuencia de la red gracias a sus enormes alternadores, la otra es incapaz de hacerlo.
- Mientras una es capaz de dar respuesta a la demanda de energía reactiva, la otra ni en sueños puede hacerlo.
- Mientras una es barata, la otra sigue siendo demasiado cara para producir energía a gran escala.
- Mientras que los ciudadanos no pagamos por los residuos en la factura, sólo en 2015 los ciudadanos pagamos 6.587 mill. € de subvención a las renovables.

¿Sigo?

----------


## termopar

JAJAAJA, sigamos riendonos,




> 100 GW nucleares como Trillo, al 86,7% de disponibilidad según el PRIS: 759,492 TWh/año.
> 100 GW solares, al 20% de disponibilidad en el mejor de los casos: 175,200 TWh/año


Pero usted está al tanto de la evolución de las nucleares en la actualidad?
En Europa, la nuclear de olkiluoto se firmó en 2005 y aun no se ha acabado (11 años para 1,6 GW), Flamanville se comenzó en 2007 y sigue sin terminarse (9 años para 1,3 GW), es decir, *en 10 años de media se construyen 3GW de nuclear*. A este ritmo, para que usted tenga 100 GW en Europa necesitaría 300 años para cubrir esa energía que indica, jajjajajajaja

En EEUU, llevaban 20 años sin montar una nuclear, solo 1 GW en 20 años....

SEAMOS PRÁCTICOS Y demos datos REALES, no inventemos cifras irreales 

en Europa la energía nuclear que se ha añadido en los últimos 10 años entregará según sus cálculos *22.784 TWh/año* (haciendo cálculos como si estuvieran funcionando, prácticamente aun no han dado ni un kw de momento)
*En solar se entregarán 175.000Twh/año*, DEMOLEDOR, EH? y menos mál que no añadimos la eólica

siga fantaseando, tiene todo el derecho

De lo demás puede tambien mentir todo lo que quiera:

- En UK están con nubes y lluvias todo el año, y ya tienen 10 GW de potencia nueva en los últimos 3 años, igual no afecta tanto la meteorología, no? infórmese
- La fotovoltaica es constante y predecible tanto o más que la nuclear. A cada hora de cada día y año da una potencia completamente predecible, es más, se acomoda a la curva de demanda mucho mejor que la nuclear.
- Que no tenga potencia reactiva, no es tan grave dado que la reactiva es mucho menos demandada y para eso está la eólica o la hidráulica. Para nada necesitamos la nuclear.
- Y le doy toda la razón, la nuclear es cara y cada vez está subiendo más su coste, justo lo contrario que las renovables en general. La nuclear ya es más cara que la eólica o la solar en algunas zonas. Por eso son las más demandadas en el mundo.
- y el último punto, es tan falso que ni le respondo.

Siga, siga, que me lo voy a pasar fenomenal este fin de semana con tanto chiste, jejjeje

----------


## F. Lázaro

> igual no afecta tanto la meteorología, no? infórmese


¿Que no afecta tanto la meteorología? Por favor. He aquí un ejemplo del mes de mayo. Del 5 al 10 de mayo de 2016 fueron días de precipitaciones generalizadas en casi toda la península, especialmente los días 8, 9 y 10 de mayo (están puestos los mapas en este foro a la vista de todos). Podemos ver la caída de la producción de esos días con respecto a los demás. Como se puede comprobar, la meteorología no afecta tanto... que va, para nada.






> - Que no tenga potencia reactiva, no es tan grave dado que la reactiva es mucho menos demandada y para eso está la eólica o la hidráulica.


Una pregunta señor termopar. En un sistema 100% renovable como tanto predica, ¿cómo piensa controlar la reactiva? 

Porque por mucho que se corrija el factor de potencia, en la industria pesada seguirá habiendo reactiva, mucha. 




> - La fotovoltaica es constante y predecible tanto o más que la nuclear.


Aquí podemos ver la constancia de la fotovoltaica con respecto a la nuclear. Primera quincena de abril de 2016.






> - La fotovoltaica [...] se acomoda a la curva de demanda mucho mejor que la nuclear.


Aquí también podemos ver lo bien que se acomoda la fotovoltaica a la curva de demanda. Una cosa espectacular.






> - y el último punto, es tan falso que ni le respondo.


Tome, de la misma fuente que usted bebe. Gracias. 




> http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/la...e-lo-previsto/
> 
> *Las primas a las renovables y cogeneración cierran 2015 en 6.587 millones, 417 millones menos de lo previsto*
> Por Redaccion - 30/12/2015
> 
> De las distintas tecnologías, la fotovoltaica recibirá un total de 2.442 millones de euros en 2016 por la actividad de sus 4.660 megavatios (MW) instalados, frente a los 1.253 millones de la eólica (23.003 MW), los 1.197 millones de la termosolar (2.300 MW) y los 1.168 millones de la cogeneración (6.083 MW).
> 
> Evolución  de las primas
> 
> ...

----------

Jonasino (01-oct-2016)

----------


## termopar

> ¿Que no afecta tanto la meteorología? Por favor. He aquí un ejemplo del mes de mayo. Del 5 al 10 de mayo de 2016 fueron días de precipitaciones generalizadas en casi toda la península, especialmente los días 8, 9 y 10 de mayo (están puestos los mapas en este foro a la vista de todos). Podemos ver la caída de la producción de esos días con respecto a los demás. Como se puede comprobar, la meteorología no afecta tanto... que va, para nada.


Dije que la meteorología no afecta tanto.....como para poner el grito en el cielo como lo pone usted en este foro, de hecho esa variación es del mismo tamaño que el que se produce de un día para otro en la nuclear. Y le doy un ejemplo, 29 de abril de 2016:



Ahí tiene 2000MW de variación de nucleares en una pocas horas y de forma permanente durante un mes. Estas modificaciones en la solar son más fáciles de gestionar de lo que usted indica, posiblemente quitar 2000MW en la nuclear durante un mes sea más complejo que la solar deje de aportar estos mismos durante unos días. Es más, mientras llueve se recargan los embalses y se puede poner la hidráulica en marcha durante la falta de sol. Mientras que los del sector nuclear lo que hacen es intentar aprovechar las recargas de combustible para poder subir el precio de la factura eléctrica




> Una pregunta señor termopar. En un sistema 100% renovable como tanto predica, ¿cómo piensa controlar la reactiva? 
> 
> Porque por mucho que se corrija el factor de potencia, en la industria pesada seguirá habiendo reactiva, mucha.


Pues como se ha hecho siempre, con reactancias y utilizando fuentes generadoras de reactiva como ya le dije, hidráulica, eólica, etc. Además, si el consumo eléctrico crece en forma de coche eléctrico, lo que va a ocurrir es que el factor de potencia baje. 




> Aquí podemos ver la constancia de la fotovoltaica con respecto a la nuclear. Primera quincena de abril de 2016.
> 
> 
> Aquí también podemos ver lo bien que se acomoda la fotovoltaica a la curva de demanda. Una cosa espectacular.


Se acomodaría mucho más si existiese más solar como ocurre en Alemania. Lamentablemente en España, sigue habiendo demasiados aduladores, zalameros, serviles de las nucleares y de las industrias fósiles




> Tome, de la misma fuente que usted bebe. Gracias.


Yo tomo de muchas fuentes, elperiodicodelaenergía, energíadiario, elpais, elmundo, diarios y foros internacionales, etc. No como otros que solo se sirven de la asociación pronuclear(foronuclear) y nada más. En muy pocas ocasiones he usado, aunque a veces también, de las asociaciones solares o eólicas como APPA, Anpier, ASIF, Protermosolar, AEE, etc.

----------


## Jonasino

> Yo tomo de muchas fuentes, elperiodicodelaenergía, energíadiario, elpais, elmundo,  etc.


"Yo tomo de muchas fuentes, elperiodicodelaenergía, energíadiario, elpais, elmundo, el Völkischer Beobachter......." Puestos a poner.....

----------


## termopar

> "Yo tomo de muchas fuentes, elperiodicodelaenergía, energíadiario, elpais, elmundo, el Völkischer Beobachter......." Puestos a poner.....


No sé qué periódico es ese en lengua alemana, pero conociéndole, sr. Jonasino, me imagino que usted nos dará buena cuenta de lo que trata.

Pero bueno, que a usted se le olvida de lo que va el hilo, mire, mire, estos son los datos: 



Ya le gustaría a usted esa progresión para la nuclear, lamentablemente, en Europa solo se están terminando 2 centrales nucleares en los últimos diez años, y que yo sepa solo hay una confirmada para los próximos 10 años siguientes.

4GW de nuclear en total en un periodo de 20 años, ridículo, nadie apuesta por la nuclear en occidente, en el mundo desarrollado. Por cierto, eso la fotovoltaica lo produce en un año y sin ningún problema de seguridad.

----------


## Jonasino

Off topic




> No sé qué periódico es ese en lengua alemana


Vamos Sr.Termopar, no sea modesto.
Claro que conoce ese periódico un asiduo cumplidor de los Once Principios de Propaganda  en todos sus post.....
En fin.... como decía un amigo suyo felizmente olvidado

----------


## F. Lázaro

Usando un símil suyo sr. termopar... mire, mire, estos son los datos: 

¿Dónde está esa solar en Europa tan potente como 100 nucleares?


EU-28 Electricity Production by source, 2015 (in%).png

Fuente: Eurostat

----------


## termopar

Usted siga engañando al personal mezclando potencia y producción. Pero no me olvidaré de esa gráfica, tranquilo, me gustará verla en no mucho tiempo....y nos volveremos a reír juntos, jejejjejjeje

----------


## F. Lázaro

Sé muy bien la diferencia entre potencia instalada y energía generada, gracias. No soy yo el que publica artículos con titulares engañosos en un medio generalista para causar impresión entre sus lectores, induciendo al error a la mayoría de ellos. La mayoría pensará que la energía solar produce la misma energía que 100 centrales nucleares, y nada más lejos de la realidad. Ya sé que duele, pero la energía nuclear es la tecnología que más energía produce, con mucha diferencia sobre las demás, por unidad de potencia instalada, y la que lo hace de forma más constante. Las que se llevan las primas son otras.

Y dicho esto, doy por finalizada mi intervención en este hilo.

----------


## termopar

Muy bien hace al reconocer que está engañando con sus respuestas.

Punto 1: El artículo deja bien claro que se habla de potencia. A nadie miente y no tergiversa "nada" que no sea realidad.

Punto 2: es increíble su modestia poniéndose en la mente de los demás y pensando que los que lo leen son tontos y no entieden lo que leen. Eso dice mucho de usted.

Punto 3: Usted estará muy orgulloso de que la nuclear, funcione las 24 horas para que pueda ser rentable y porque es el único modo en el que puede trabajar, solo decir que es respetable. Pero no se da cuenta de los muchos contras que arrastra dicha tecnología. Inseguridad, cara, con costes de capital altos, y lo que usted cree un pro (que sea constante), resulta incompatible con las renovables puesto que la solar y eolica, por ejemplo, requieren disminuir la energía base y eso va en detrimento de la nuclear precisamente.  

Trate de defender lo que quiera, pero no mienta, será así más creíble. No ha sido la primera vez ni desgraciadamente creo que sea la última. Pero bueno, ya lo dice el refrán, se pilla antes a un mentiroso que a un cojo.

----------

